# The ultimate showdown.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Peanut butter....Or jelly?


----------



## Kazena (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't eat peanut butter so I just voted for jelly :mellow:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Peanut butter FTW.

Jelly is just fake-ass fruit.


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

MannyP said:


> Peanut butter FTW.
> 
> Jelly is just fake-ass fruit.



Hear hear!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Jelly. I love peanut butter, but I need jelly on my toast.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Jelly, I don't like peanut butter sticking to the roof of my mouth, and it makes my tongue hurt. :/


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never even seen peanut butter IRL.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Jelly is way too sweet for me xD
I can stand spicy food, I love extremely sour candy, but some things are just too sweet for me :mellow:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Can I choose both? I can't?
Well...I have to pick Peanute butter then :mellow:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Before I knew that Americans use the word "jelly" for something else, I used to think a peanut butter and jelly sandwich had peanut butter and a thin slab of jelly (as in actual jelly) in it.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

that's terrific ;D I put the vote at 9 to 9, it's PB & J's for everyone WOOOOOOO


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I just tied it also. 10 to 10.

Jelly, but by default , cause like a previous poster, I cant eat peanut butter.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I choose peanut butter; even though I'm allergic I still love it and will take one or two small bites. When I was little my dad would make me butter and jelly sandwiches to take to school for lunch...they were pretty gross.


----------



## Cody (Jul 13, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> I choose peanut butter; even though I'm allergic I still love it and will take one or two small bites. When I was little my dad would make me butter and jelly sandwiches to take to school for lunch...they were pretty gross.


I used to be allergic to peanuts when I was younger (as well as many other things such as milk, bananas, fish, shellfish, tree nuts and eggs...) But luckily I grew out of most of those and only have milk and bananas left to worry about. So lucky for you..there is still a chance of you growing out of that peanut allergy 

Also, I voted for peanut butter because it is indubitably the best of the two choices. You are silly to even question the greatness of peanut butter!


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

*The Ultimate Showdown Video*


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Butta ova jellay!


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Peanut butter


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Peanut butter....Or jelly?


When I saw the title of this thread.....I thought it was going to be this.........:dry::wink:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

The butter of them peanuts all the way!!


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

I prefer sweet over salty any day, so I voted jelly, but specifically I like raspberry jam.:tongue:


----------

